# Possible early symptoms of pregnancy



## Sammy123 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello

I was wondering if you had ever come across ladies experiancing very early symptoms of pregnancy, before af is due?

I am CD16, and I think I ovulated CD12. I have been taking clomid this month. I have been experiancing cramps and nausea (which is getting worse) along with backache and abdominal swelling from CD13. Oh I am more tired than usual, and I have been feeling a sensation like something presing against my bladder. Cant say if I am weeing more as I do drink a lot of water.

I know it maybe my mind playing tricks, but for some reason this month feels different.

Your advice would be really appreciated, thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I would say it probably is a little early for them really, often people get breast tenderness as the first sign, but the others tend to come later. Having said all that, you never know!!!

Keep me posted,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

